

Show HN: Nomad Loot – The Best Gear for Digital Nomads - heidar

Hello friends,<p>I recently launched Nomad Loot - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nomadloot.com - with a friend of mine with the goal of covering gear that is useful to digital nomads.<p>The purpose is twofold:<p><pre><code>    - List the best products for each category
    - Discovery for less known but useful products
</code></pre>
We&#x27;d love any feedback you guys might have and please suggest your favorite products!<p>Thank you!<p>PS: The links to Amazon are affiliate links, we&#x27;re not really counting on that to make money but it&#x27;d be nice if it paid for hosting maybe! More details in the about section.
======
hackercurious
Its a good start, I was impressed with the selection of backpacks.

------
sassafraz
cool! i can get behind this. may i suggest something, though? it would be
really cool if the site was more interactive. i'd love to be able to
submit/rate my own gear.

------
eonw
seems like another simple amazon affiliate store looking to steal SEO rankings
with bad reviews of products they have never really laid eyes on. wasn't panda
created to help stop this kind of stuff? sorry to be critical, but i think
review sites should be thought out, honest and real, rather then a money grab.

or am i missing something?

~~~
heidar
Thanks for the feedback, I totally understand your reservations with all the
crap out there on the internet.

We just thought a thorough resource for digital nomad gear should exist so we
did a weekend project to create one.

A lot of the products aren't even on Amazon. It's a mix of stuff that we own
and use, suggestions from friends and people on the nomad slack gear channel.
Almost all of our content is original by the way.

Right now we're thinking of ways to make it more user content based, like
finding experienced nomads to share what they use (gear lists). Also ranking
products by users and/or user entered products.

